# How We Train Our Cops to Fear Islam



## daftandbarmy (10 Jan 2012)

How We Train Our Cops to Fear Islam

 	________________________________________

On a bright January morning in 2010, at Broward College in Davie, Florida, about sixty police officers and other frontline law enforcement officials gathered in a lecture hall for a course on combating terrorism in the Sunshine State. Some in plain clothes, others in uniform, they drifted in clutching Styrofoam cups of coffee, greeting acquaintances from previous statewide training sessions. The instructor, Sam Kharoba, an olive-skinned man wearing rimless glasses and an ill-fitting white dress shirt, stood apart at the front of the hall reviewing PowerPoint slides on his laptop. 
As he got under way, Kharoba described how, over the next three days, he would teach his audience the fundamentals of Islam. “We constantly hear statements,” Kharoba began, “that Islam is a religion of peace, and we constantly hear of jihadists who are trying to kill as many non-Muslims as they can.” Kharoba’s course would establish for his students that one of these narratives speaks to a deep truth about Islam, and the other is a calculated lie. 

“How many terror attacks have there been since 9/11? Muslim terror attacks,” Kharoba asked the room. Silence. “Let’s start the bidding.” 
“Over a hundred,” someone volunteered. 
“I got a hundred,” Kharoba called back. Another audience member, louder now, suggested three hundred. 
“Three hundred!” Kharoba declared. 

“Over a thousand,” offered another voice in the audience. 

Kharoba stopped the bidding. “Over thirteen thousand,” he said. “Over thirteen thousand attacks.” He paused to let the statistic sink in. 

Kharoba belongs to a growing profession, one that is ballooning on the spigot of federal and state dollars set aside for counterterrorism efforts since the attacks of September 11, 2001. He is a counterterrorism instructor to America’s beat cops, one of several hundred working the law enforcement training circuit. Some are employed by large security contractors; others, like Kharoba, are independent operators. 

Kharoba was born in Jordan, and he likes to intimate that members of his family are important tribal leaders. This lends a veneer of insider credibility to classroom remarks that might otherwise seem like off-color jokes. He showed the class some photographs taken in the Gaza Strip. “This is the Arab version of a line,” Kharoba told the students, gesturing to a photo of Palestinians rushing toward a passport agency. Then he showed a YouTube video of two uniformed men beating a nameless prisoner. “This is what Miranda rights are in the Arab world,” he said. 

http://www.washingtonmonthly.com/features/2011/1103.stalcup-craze.html


----------



## Teeps74 (10 Jan 2012)

Oh dear, that article is very unflattering. For those reading this, do read the whole article, as the obvious flaws are pointed out in this system (like using the picture from a real incident, a real human being who was proven innocent by police scrutiny, and suggesting he was the model terrorist...).

The fact that anyone can paint themselves an "expert" and sell their services to the highest bidder to a very eager audience is very disturbing.


----------



## Pusser (11 Jan 2012)

Teeps74 said:
			
		

> The fact that anyone can paint themselves an "expert" and sell their services to the highest bidder to a very eager audience is very disturbing.



You've never met a "consultant" at NDHQ?  

They're everywhere.  They're everywhere...


----------



## daftandbarmy (11 Jan 2012)

Teeps74 said:
			
		

> The fact that anyone can paint themselves an "expert" and sell their services to the highest bidder to a very eager audience is very disturbing.



An 'ex' is a has been and a 'spurt' is a drip under pressure  ;D


----------

